# Renting a bird dog?



## redtide13 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have been quail hunting every year since 1978 when I was a kid. recently my dog passed away and my wife and I are in the process of having kids. Have one with one on the way. So a new dog right now is not in the cards. I live in Illinois. I have seen a couple of places that rent in S. Dakota but nothing by me. Does anyone know of one?

If you have issue with people renting dogs...I understand. My dog or any dog I would use are treated like royalty, not over worked and only hunted for half days with excellent kennel facilities. Please don't make this a soap box on the issue.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Can't say I know of any hunting dog rental places, but I imagine there are dog handlers who'd be happy to hunt their dogs with you. Most guys like me who have hundreds of training days and multiple seasons under one dog to get them to a certain level shudders at even letting them out of the car without an owner present. That said, more than once I've bumped into people walking cattails without dogs and joined in just to get Remy on birds. End up being a lot more successful that way, and I get my dog on more bird contacts. As long as everyone is safe, it's a win-win.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd rather rent my wife. Got less work in her. :lol:


----------

